# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Agim Metbala - vjersha për fëmijë

## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

Vjersha për fëmijë nga përmbledhja "Grindja e fjalëve"

TË PRESIN DUART E MAMIT

Zgjati duart vogëlush,
Të presin duart e mamit;
Bëre hapin e parë syrrush -
Të pret mallii babit!

Merre guximin vogëlush,
Sytë kah ti janë drejtuar;
Vendos vet, s'të dikton kush -
Vendosmëria çdo herë ka fituar!

Mos të të tremb kurrë rrëzimi,
Me dashuri të pret motra;
N'sakrificë, me vlerë ka fitimi -
Kështu ka thënë gjyshi te votra!

Vogëlushi lëkundet si liri në erë,
Merr qëndrim n'drejtpeshim;
Me guxim hapine parë hedh -
I buzëqesh fytyra në ngadhnjim!

Me plot dashuri dhoma, 
Ylberi derdhë tërë bukurinë;
Dielli shkund buzëqeshjet e njoma -
E reja e bardhë, butësinë shtrinë!

2001

MAMI KA ARDHUR
EDHE ME NJË DJALË

Në buzët e Fatkos,
Buzëqeshja vërdallë;
Gëzimi si mbreti -
I rri mbi çepallë.

Në Fytyrën e Fatkos,
Ylberi or mik;
Në sytë e tij -
Deti Adriatik!

Nxiton oborrit,
vrapon n'mahallë;
Nxiton te daja -
Gjyshen e puthë n'ball!

Babit para uzinës,
I del ballë për ballë:
- Nga spitali mami -
Ka ardhur edhe me një djalë!

----------



----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA, vjersha të shkëpuitura nga përmbledhja "Grindja e fjalëve"

DUART E MAMIT TË PRESIN

Zgjati duart vogëlush, 
Të presin duart e mamit;
Bëre hapin e parë syrurush -
Të pret malli i babit.

Merre guximin vogëlush,
Sytë kah ti janë drejtuar;
Vendos vet, s'të dikton kush-
Vendosmëria çdo herë ka fituar!


2001

ÇKA BËHET GJYSHI

Gjyshi shpesh bëhet kalë, 
Herë me samar, herë me shalë;
Së pari nipi me të kaluron -
Kur zbret nipi, mbesa vrapon!

Gjyshi shpesh bëhet hamall,
Me nipin doemos ai shkon n'pazar;
Kjo punë s'diskutohet aspak,
Me mbesën duhet dalë në park!

Gjyshi bëhet i shurdhër shpesh,
Kur nipi thyen diç, ai mbyll një vesh;
Kur mbesa ndonjë vazo thyen ore -
Bëhet aktor dhe kinse fle!

Gjyshi shpesh nuk sheh, or burrë,
Kur nipi me ngjyrë, pikturon n'mur,
Bëjet fare se sytë e kanmë lënë -
Kur mbesa prish basmën me gërshërë!

Të gjitha këto gjyshi i bënë me dëshirë,
Se nipin dhe mbesën i ka xhevahirë;
Janë të vegjël, janë fëmijë -
Duhet të derdhin më shumë energji!

Gjyshi ata i kupton fare mirë,  
Për çdo gabim, u jep këshillë;
Ashtu në lojë, fare pa ngarkesë -
Gjyshi edukon nipin dhe të voglën mbesë!


KU BANON MËSUESJA

Mësuesja ime banon:
- Në çdo fletë të fletores,
Në çdo fotografi të librit,
Në lojën e fitores,
Në detin e gëzimit!

Mësuesja ime banon:
- Thellë në këngën time,
Në çdo pranverë,
Në qeshjet plot glzime,
Në çdo ylber...
Banon mësuesja ime!

1985

NË FAQET E ÇUPËZËS

Në faqet e çupëzës -
Fle bukuria e hënës,
Në faqet e çupëzës -
Është malli i nënës,
Në faqet e çupëzës -
Mësuesja ka gëzimin,
Në faqet e çupëzës -
Babi gjen dëfrimin,
Në faqet e çupëzës -
Poeti gjen frymëzimin!

1971

MAMI KA ARDHUR
EDHE ME NJË DJALË

Në buzët e Fatkos,
Buzëqeshja vërdallë;
Gëzimi si mbreti -
I rri mbi çepallë.

Në fytyrën e Fatkos,
Ylberi or mik;
Në sytë e tij - 
Deti Adriatik.

Nxiton oborrit,
Vrapon n'mahallë;
Nxiton de daja -
Gjyshen eputhë n'ballë!

Babit Para uzinës,
I  del ballë për ballë:
- Nga spitali mami -
Ka ardhur edhe me një djalë!

1987

MAMI VAJZË KA LINDUR

Do të shtrihet qeshja,
Do të shtohet gëzimi,
Do të ndihet qarja
Do të fluturojë gëzimi!

Do të rriten puthjet,
Do të pakësohen gotat,
Do të shumohen kordelet -
Do të këndojnë motrat!

Do të lindin përrallat,
Do të derdhet bokalli;
Do të blehen dardhat,
Do të shtohet malli!

Do të...
Do të...
Do të...
Edhe njëqind,
Mami vajzë ka lind!

1987

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

ME NJË PRILL

Më dëgjo, or mik,
Unë vet kam parë;
Gjeli trotinetit i hypi vrik -
E rrëshqiti pa ndal!

Më beso, or mik,
S'bëj shaka, kam thënë;
Dielli me hënën tok -
Nha qielli kanë rënë!

Nuk m'besoni vallë?
Unë e kam parë vetë;
Drini ynë i Bardhë -
Ecte, ecte ... përpjetë!

Pash pastaj një fëmijë,
Që qeshte mu si dielli;
Me nmjë gisht si flori -
Eskavatorin e ngriti n'qell!

Pashë një lopë në shesh,
Me vajzat e veta;
Hante pa ndarë përshesh ë
Dhe shiste gazeta!

Unë pashë edhe një plakë,
Mbi njëqindëvjeçare;
Ishte ulur në bankë -
Dhe mësonte në abetare!

Nuk m'besoni për besë,
Por unë vet e kam parë;
Gjyshi im kishte vënë fes -
E u bë beqar!

Edhe një mijë çudira,
Sot i pashë unë;
Më vinin si pahira -
Ashtu si në gjumë!

Mos më akuzoni fill,
Do t'ju  tregoj me radhë;
Pikërisht me një prill -
Lejohet për t'u tallë!

1996

----------


## Agim Metbala

Kërkojë ndjesë nga lexuesit eventual të vjersha të mija, ngase vjersha e parë "Duart e mamit të perisn", e kam postuar gabimisht, meqenëse jam fillestar në përdorimin e internetit, andaj po e ribotoj edhe një herë.

DUARTT E MAMIT TË PRESIN

Zgjati duart vogëkush,
Të presin duart e mamit;
Bëre hapin e parë syrrush -
Të pret malli i babit!

Merre guximin vogëlush,
Sytë kah ti jenë drejtuar;
Vendos vetë, s'të ndihmon kush -
Vendosmëria çdo herë ka fituar!

Mos të të tremb rrëzimi,
Me dashuri të pret motra;
N'sakrificë më vlerë ka fitimi -
Kështu ka thënë gjyshi te votra!

Vogëlushi lëkundet si lisi në erë,
Merr ëmdrimin n'drejtpeshim;
Me guxim hapin e parë hedhë -
I buzëqesh fytyra në ngadhnjim!

Me plot dashuri mbushet dhoma,
Ylberi derdh tërë bukurinë;
Dielli shkund buzëqeshjet e njoma -
E reja e bardhë, butësinë shtrin!


2001

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Një ari fort i uritur,
Sonte herët ishte ngritur.
Kishte parë një lis me bletë,
Ndaj dhe ecte lehtë-lehtë.
Ariu kur u afrua,
Fatëziu ç'u gëzua,
Do kënaqem - tha ariu,
Do të ha sa të dua.
Ariu që s'e kuptoi,
Futi hundën tek zgjoi.
I ziu se ç'e pësoi 
Se një thumb e pickoi.*

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

Ç'JANË VOGËLUSHËT

Vogëlushët sheqerka janë -
Sheqerka faqet i kanë!

Vogëlushët qershi janë -
Qershi faqet i kanë!

Vogëlushët dredhëza janë -
Plotë dredhëza ballin e kanë!

Vogëlushët kumbulla janë -
Kumbulla sytë i kanë!

Vogëlushët lule janë -
Tërë lule flokët i janë!

Ndaj fëmijët kështu si janë -
Janë ambasadorët tanë!

1971

DI DUKET BABAI

Babai e ka hundën e madhe -
Të madhe sa dy dardhe,
Bile edhe më të madhe;
Dhe në vend të ngjyrës së kuqe -
Si mbarë bota,
Ai e ka të bardhë -
Ashtu, në formë si gota!

Babai e ka dorën e madhe -
Si t'ariut e ka,
Bile edhe më të madhe,
Dhe në vend me pesë -
Si bota mbarë,
Ai e ka me katër gishta -
Dhe atë dy bashkë dhe dy ndarë!

Babai e ka një sy të madh,
Të madh si çiklopi,
Bile edhe më të madh;
Dhe në vend të elipsës -
Si mbarë bota,
Ai e ka të rrumbullakët -
Ashtu, gati si rrota!

I çuditshëm është ky baba, o fëmijë -
Në vizatimin e birit të tij!

1984

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

IMAGJINATA JONË
SHPALOSET FLETË-FLETË

Ne fëmijët, imagjinatë kemi shumë,
Sidomos natën kur është qetësi;
Kur ju prindër bini në gjumë -
Imagjinata jonë shpaloset fletë-fletë!

Së pari ngrisim të gjitha godinat,
Të tjegura shkrumb nga dora barbare;
Me kujdes i riparojmë të gjitha uzinat -
Nga armiku të  shfrytëzuara me të madhe!

Me shpejtësi shpalosim fletën tjetër,
Shkolla të reja ngrisim në çdo mes;
Bëjmë kalkulime n'kompjuter e letër -
Mirënjohjet, diplomat... marrim me djersë!

Ne kemi kohë, normalisht edhe për lojë,
Rrëmbejmë rroushllet, top dhe biçikletë...
Kënaqemi së bashku zemra sa t'na dojë -
Ashtu kalisim trupin, e bëjmë plot shëndet!

Ne fëmijët jemi shumë humanitar,
Shpërndajmë lodra kush ka nevojë;
U ikim rasteve t'bëhemi dëshmitarë -
Kur ju të rriturit, bëni të këqia lojë!

Imagjinata jonë shpaloset prore,
Ne jemi në shpirt shumë pacifistë; 
I shkatërrojmë armët bërthamore -
Punën e bëjmë si n'film ndonjë artist!

S'ndalemi me kaq, ne shkojmë larg,
Pajtojmë liderët e të gjitha partive;
Dëshmorëve u ngrisim lapidarë varg -
Pas neve ecin turma masive!

Ne fëmijë kemi imagjinatë shumë,
Sidomos natën kur është qetë;
Kur ju prindër bini në gjumë -
Imagjinata jonë shpaloset fletë-fletë!

2000

 SONTE

Sonte do t'këndoj plot gëzim,
Sonte do t'fluturoj me kuajt e qiellit,
Sonte do t'qeshi pa pushim,
Sonte do të lahem me ngjyrat e ylberit,,,

Këto janë vetëm uvertura -
Do të kënaqem edhe në njëmijë mënyra,
Se ia kam parë dhëmbin e parë -
Vëllait tim sugar!


1971

ARSIMTARI TË HISTORISË

Ece, ece, ece dhe ece nëpër kohë...
Na shetite në Greqinë antike,
Na hudhe deri te Muri Kinez,
Teutën së bashku e zumë mike,
Na hudhe në valle me Skënderbenë,
Na lidhe ura miqësie me palestinez,
Na dhe ujë të freskët në Oaze,
Na fute në gjirin e revolucionit kubanez...

Ece,ece, ece dhe ece -
Dhe u bëre mjek i kohërave!

1965

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

Rrëfenjëza nga përmbledhja "DETI NË SHTËPI"

PAJTIMI

- Mami, pse rri e mërzitur?
- Më dhemb paksa koka!
- Albi, më sjell "Rilindjen"!
- Pse nuk ia kërkon mamit?
Mami e babi heshtën... Albi e shikoi një herë mamin e pastaj edhe babin.
Pas kësaj heshtjeje, Albi i drejtohet babit:
- Babi, ti më pate thënë se me shokët e shoqet, nuk duhet të mos flasim.
- Po, ashtu, biri im!
- Po ti përse nuk flet me shoqen tënde?
Babi qeshi. Qeshi edhe mami. Babai ia kërkoi mamit gazetën. Ajo ia solli.
Albi i gëzuar i hypi fshesës edhe filloi të "kalurojë" nëpër dhomë...

----------


## Agim Metbala

Rrëfenjëza nga përmbledhja "DETI NË SHTËPI"

PAJTIMI

- Mami, pse rri e mërzitur?
- Më dhemb paksa koka!
- Albi, më sjell "Rilindjen"!
- Pse nuk ia kërkon mamit?
Mami e babi heshtën... Albi e shikoi një herë mamin e pastaj edhe babin.
Pas kësaj heshtjeje, Albi i drejtohet babit:
- Babi, ti më pate thënë se me shokët e shoqet, nuk duhet të mos flasim.
- Po, ashtu, biri im!
- Po ti përse nuk flet me shoqen tënde?
Babi qeshi. Qeshi edhe mami. Babai ia kërkoi mamit gazetën. Ajo ia solli.
Albi i gëzuar i hypi fshesës edhe filloi të "kalurojë" nëpër dhomë...

GJYSH, KUSH T'I KRIPOSI FAQET

Gjyshi ujiste lulet në kopsht. Albi ngarendte pas fluturave të kuqe e të larme... Faqet i ishin skuqur e bërë prush. Dikur gjyshiu ulet të pushojë nën hije të dardhës. Në prehër i ulet Albi. Alëbi e puthë gjyshin në të dyja faqet, pastaj papritmas pështyn në bar.
- Ç'ke albi? - e pyeti gjyshi.
- Gjysh, kush t'i kriposi faqet?
Gjyshi përdredhi mustaqet e bardha, iku te kroi dhe i lau faqet me ujë të freskët për ta larguar djersën...
Albi pastaj e puthi edhedisa herë me kënaqësi të madhe...

KUKULLA E SËMURË

Për ditëlindje, mami ia bleu Fitores një kukull që qeshte e qante, posa ta prekje në stomak.
Mirëpo, pas ndonjë muaji, kukulla më as nuk qante e as nuk qeshte më.
- Mami, mami!
- Urdhëro, shpirti i mamit!
- Më është sëmuar kukulla!
- Çfarë e ka gjetur, pëllumbesha e mamit?
- Nuk e di mami, por as nuk qesh, as nuk qan më!
- E ç'të bëjm[ë tani, bija ime?
- Ta dërgojmë te mjeku, mami. Mjeku me siguri do të dijë çfarë ka kukulla ime e bukur!
Mami vuri buzën në gaz. U ngrit nga minderi, mori nga kutia bateritë. Me lehtësi ia ndërroi kukullës.
Fitorja e mori në përqafim.
Kukulla filloi të qeshë e të qajë. Fitorja i lidhi duart për këm,bët e nënës...

----------


## Agim Metbala

AgimMETBALA

E KA GRËNË MILINGONA

- Fitore, të lutem, ma sill krehrin! - i thotë e ëma.
Fitorja fët e fët e hapi çantën. Saora zuri të kërkoj krehërin nëpër shumë gjësendet të mamit, por kot. Nuk e gjeti... Mirëpo, sytë i mbetën në karminin e mamit. Një milingonë ecte poshtë e lart.
Mami sërish ia kërkoi krehërin Fitores.
- Mami, o mami!
- Urdhëro shpirt i mamit!
- Krehërin e ka ngrënë milingona!
Mami qeshi, ndëra krehërin e pa mbi televizor...

ALBI I PANGOPUR

- Mami, më jep pak bukë?
Mami i jep Albit bukë, kurse ai me të shpejtë del në oborr.
Dhe prapë:
- Mami, më jep edhe pak bukë?
Mami i jep bukë prapë, ndërsa ai si shigjetë ik në oborr...
Dhe prapë:
- Mami, më jep vetëm edhe pakëz bukë?
- Ç'je duke bërë me bukë, pëllumbi im?
- Mami, sot më hahet shumë buka!
Mami lëvizi me kokë e hutuar.
- Mami, mami! Genci ka një qen!
Mami, e kënaqur, i dha Albit sërish bukë...

















ë

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

GJË E GJËZA

Nga barku i bjeshkës del,
Fushave... zbret;
Freskon çdo gjallesë -
Pastaj derdhet n'det!
( L u m i )

Gjyshet na e thurrin,
Me kokën është shok;
Dimrit me acarr -
Na mbron nga të ftohtë!
(Kapela)

Një topë i ndritur,
Në qiell si princ rri;
Rreze t'nxehta shtrinë -
Ai është plotë flori!
(Dielli)

Nëna e vë në gisht,
Pëllumbi n'këmbë e mbanë;
E motra u gëzua shumë -
Kur për ditëlindje i dhanë!
(Unaza)

Na vjenë n'pranverë si princ,
Luadheve... kërkon ushqim;
Me sqepin e tij të gjatë -
Fëmijët i dëfrenë me gëzim!

(Lejleku)

Në mur ri i varur prore,
Si t'kish lidhur me të pakt;
Në çdo moment e në çdo kohë -
Na tregon datat sakt!
(Kalendari)

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA - VJERSHA

PRANVERA NË SHKURT

Për askend aspak s'është normale,
Në dimër të vijë pranvera;
Zotit s'duhet t'ia zëjmë për të madhe -
Se lulëbora ka çel, më heret se herëve tjera.

Kjo është surprizë e vërtetë,
Dielli rrezet gjithkah i ka shtrirë;
Bora që moti në saraj ka tretë -
Kjo pamje mahnitëse, fëmijët i ka mpirë!

Era nga loja fare është molis,
Iu kanë këputur telat, violinës s'i bie;
Parku i qytetit fëmijët i ka bezdis -
Oh, sa gjallëri e vend dashurie!

Se dimri është dimër, mos të harrojmë,
Kjo kohë është fare farsë;
Të  jemi syçelt, mos t'na mashtroj -
Pranvera vjen me 21 mars!

----------


## Agim Metbala

agim metbala

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

DIMRIT

Fjillat e lehta t'borës,
Bëjnë akrobacione;
Shtrirë dora-dorës -
Biejnë si në definicione!

Era fort e lazdruar,
Komponon simfonia;
Në pyellin e zbardhuar -
Këndohet melodia!

Bjeshkët kanë marrë,
Pamjen fantastike;
Fshatrat si në përrallë -
Janë bërë idilike!

N'akull pasqyrë anëembanë,
Pleqët lëvizin me skeps;
E kjo  panoramë -
Fëmijët i magjeps!

Ata me faqemollë,
Të veshur gjer në dhëmbë;
Kërcejnë mbi borë -
Acarri fare s'i tremb!

Dhjetor 2002

----------


## Agim Metbala

Agim METBALA

GJË E GJËZA

ka plot faqe,
Nga shpaloset dituria;
E adhurojnë edhe të rriturit -
Por më shumë fëmija!

(Libri)

Ka me gunga e pa gunga,
Ka edhe n'kopsht zoologjik;
N'karvane udhëton -
N'shkretëtira në Afrikë!

(Deva)

Me veshë fare të gjatë,
E mustaqe për mrekulli;
Kërcen luadheve me fat -
Se gjuetari iku në shtëpi!

(Lepuri)

kjo makinë transporti,
Rëndom mbi binarë ec;
Bart mall e udhëtarë -
Dimrit e verës... kurrë s'ngec!

(Treni)

Ka me qinda fletë,
Por nuk është fletore;
lepuri me kënaqësi -
N'kopësht i ngrënë prore!

(Lakra)

Tërë dimrit n'shpellë,
Rëndë ka bërë gjumë;
Sapo erdh pranvera -
Tha: "S'ka më të lumtur se unë"!

(Ariu)

----------


## Agim Metbala

UJKU NË QIELL

Albi luante në oborr me Laroshin. Papandehur shikoi nga qielli. U habit. Murmuroi në vete:
- Ujku në qiell?
- Me çfarë shkalle hypi aq lart? - pyeti më vete.
- Larosh, e sheh ti ujkun në qiell?
Laroshi duke i ngritur veshët lart e duke lëvizur bishtin i hodhi një shikim Albit. Albi vrapoi në dhomë për t'i treguar babit. I mbushur frymë, i tha babait me të shpejtë:
- Babi, babi, ujku në qiell!
- Jo, biri i babit, ujku jeton në male! - ia ktheu babi për t'ia ndërprerë pyetjet e tjera.
- Po, babi, Po! Unë e Laroshi e pamë ujkun në qiell! Nuk më beson? Eja ta shohësh sa i bukur që është! Eja, eja babi të lutem!
Babi e mori Albin për dore dhe së bashku dolën në oborr.
- Ku është ujku Albi?
- Në qiell, babi!
Që të tre, edhe ai, edhe Albi edhe Laroshi, shikuan nga qielli.
- Shih, tani u bë arushë!
Babi shikonte renë e murme se si lëvizte lehtas qiellit.
Albi vazhdoi për ta hapur pusin...

QYSH, MOLLA U KALL

Fitorja me gjyshin rrinin në oborr.
Gjyshi i tregonte shumë rrëfime.
Fitorja kënaqej.
- Gjysh, gjysh! - kërceu e habitur Fitorja.
- Urdhëro çupëza ime!
- Gjysh, u kall molla! Ja, shikoje, krejt xixa, xixa!
Gjyshi ktheu kokën kah molla. Ajo ishte mbushur me xixëllonja...
Gjyshi pastaj i foli Titores për xixëllonjat.
Fitorja i pëlqeu shumë ato...

----------


## Agim Metbala

DIMRI ME SURPRIZA

Dimrit i gëzohet çdo fëmijë,
Se natyra merr pamje përrallore;
Fjollat e borës vallëzojnë me lehtësi -
Dhe zbardhin bjeshkët shekullore!

Fusha bën, të mrekullueshme panoramë,
Si ta kishte pikturuar piktori magjik;
Bardhësia  pushton horizontin anembanë -
Çdo pëllëmbë i rregulluar me estetikë!

Lerpujt fushave, dhurojnë autograme,
Aktrimi lehtas,u shkon për dore;
Oxhaqet qiellit, vizatojnë pentagrame -
Pa kompas dhe pa vizore!

Dimri i sivjetshëm, na solli surpriza,
Rrymë me pakicë - shumë reduktime;
N'botën e çudirave, kishte klithur Liza:
- Me qirinj? Ky është qytet i ëndrrës sime!

Shumë gjeneratorë, rrugës paradojnë,
Guximshëm këndojnë këngë korale;
Uji ndalet, gypat korodojnë ...
Kjo për ne është bërë gjë normale!

Nga të ftohtit, pensionet janë ngrirë,
Si aesbergët në polin verior;
Nga e njëjta sëmundjet, rrogat janë mpirë-
I ka vënë në gjumë, një administrator!

Dhasht Zoti, dimri t'mos jetë i gjatë,
Dhe të kaloj pak si më shpejt;
Të vijë pranvera si rrefzgjatët -
Me ligje të reja në parlament!

ËNDRRA

Ëndrra prej derës në derë,
I merr fëmijët për dore
Dhe i shetit prore:
- Bizë Drinit të Bardhë,
Thellë në male,
I çon në livadhe
Në çdo arë,
Në Niagarë,
Deri te Muri kinez,
Deri te deti japonez,
I lanë në Adriatik
I çon në Arktik...
Ua lyen bukën me marmelatë,
U jep nga një çokolatë,
Ua blenë nga d çikleta,
Ua fal nga tri trotineta,
Ua mbushë grushtat me monedha,
Yllkave u lidh kordela,
Shumë pesa në fletore,
Në duar nga katër akullore...

Dhe n'mëngjes lehtë-lehtë,
Me karrocë të blertë,
Përshëndetet plot shëndet -
E kthehet në sarajin e vet!

1985

----------


## Agim Metbala

ME TY KËNGA IME

Me ty kënga ime:
- Mësuesit ia shtova buzëqeshjen,
Nënës ia rrita përkëdheljen,
Babit ia rrita dashurinë,
Përmendores ia shtova bukurinë,
Shumova një faqe në gazetë,
Zura miq të vërtetë...

Me ty kënga ime -
Që prore fle në zemrën time!

1984

BUBURECI QË VAJTI 
NË ULQIN

Një buburrec -
Eci, eci, eci dhe eci...
Nga Rahoveci,
Kaloi disa stacione,
Kaloi disa qytete,
Të bukura bregore,
Kush e di sa lumenj,
Kush e di sa male,
Kush e di sa liqenj...
Ashtu si në lojë,
Eci, eci, eci dhe eci...
Fare pa u lodhur
E vajti në Ulqin -
N'det në pushime;
Kur zbrita unë në stacion,
Zbriti edhe ai -
Tok me valixhen time!

1984

----------


## Agim Metbala

PEJSAZH PRANVEROR

Me brushën e saj magjike,
Si piktor më i kërkuar;
Ca pejsazhe idilike -
Pranvera ka pikturuar.

Malet me ngjyra kolazhi,
I ngjyrosi për mrekulli;
Fushat, siç thotë mesazhi -
I shndërroi në bukuri.

Shelgut flokët ia shkurtoi,
Me frizurë t'modës më t're;
Plepit plisin ia rregulloi -
Ai ngriti kokën plot hare.

Mollës, dardhës, qershisë...
Ua qepi nga një fustan;
E në emër të dashurisë -
Derdhi aromë në çdo jargavan.

Diellit ia dhuroi buzëqeshjen,
Ai tërë ditën e lumë qesh;
Erës ia fali përkëledhjen -
Ajo përqafoi çdo mikeshë!

Bregoret fare pa u ndotur,
Që japin pamje plot magji;
Kopshti rreth e rrotull -
Aromë lulesh pa kufi.

Me brushën e sajë magjike,
Si piktor më i kërkuar;
Ca pejsazhe të bukur idileike -
Pranvera ka pikturuar.

2003

----------


## Agim Metbala

MARSI

Marsi hypi mbi kalin e blerimit -
Dhe kaluroi mbi çdo lule n'livadh,
Hyri nën sqetulla t'ylberit -
Së bashku bënë një pilturë mbi Sharr,
E bashkoi qeshjen e vet me të diellit -
Dhe trokitën në çdo dritare,
Me lehtësi hyri në violinën e bilbilit -
Bashkë kënduan mbi hoje me të madhe,
Bashkoi butësinë me retë në qiell -
Dhe si në lojë, ra një shi rrebesh,
Tinëzisht hyri në lapsin e poetit -
Së bashku shkruan një vjershë...

1985

----------

